# tell me somethin fellas....



## lukeD (May 12, 2012)

what is the proper spaceing between the impeller and liner?
i was thinkin that it was 1/8" but i wasnt sure
i took my shoe off today after our trip up from Ononadoga ramp and the water is pretty skinny in some places and i did hot a few times bent the grates in the shoe pretty good so i took the shoe off and cleaned it up and straightend the grates out as much as i could and when i put it back together i put one shim on the top of the impeller and the rest on the bottom and it has probably 1'16-1/8" from impeller to the liner...does this sound about right?
had me my wife and 2 kids today and the boat ran ok but could only turn about 4300 with it but it ran much better after having it timed and the carbs fixed from flooding 
still wish it had a little more umph but it will work.


----------



## Sawdust Farmer (May 12, 2012)

https://www.outboardjets.com/faqs.php#6

6. What is the clearance between impeller and liner?
The clearance is approximately 1/32 of an inch (.032). There is some off center between impeller and liner due to manufacturing tolerances so check at the closest point. Less than 1/32 of an inch is ok if the impeller does not rub. More clearance than 1/32 of an inch will drop pressure and performance.


----------



## bulldog (May 12, 2012)

Sawdust Farmer said:


> https://www.outboardjets.com/faqs.php#6
> 
> 6. What is the clearance between impeller and liner?
> The clearance is approximately 1/32 of an inch (.032). There is some off center between impeller and liner due to manufacturing tolerances so check at the closest point. Less than 1/32 of an inch is ok if the impeller does not rub. More clearance than 1/32 of an inch will drop pressure and performance.



+1


----------



## lukeD (May 13, 2012)

ok thanks fellas jsut read quite a bit of that
i dont know a lot about the jets yet and am still learning them.
if the gap is bigger what will the motor do?


----------



## Sawdust Farmer (May 13, 2012)

lukeD said:


> ok thanks fellas jsut read quite a bit of that
> i dont know a lot about the jets yet and am still learning them.
> if the gap is bigger what will the motor do?



Performance will decrease. I would expect your RPMs to be higher, but yours are low!


----------



## lukeD (May 13, 2012)

im kinda thinkin they are low also..not sure though with carrying that many people...boat is still new to me so im not sure.
im gonna try and take it out again sometime and see what it does with less people and if im still not getting any RPM ill probably end up taking it to a diffrent tech and see what they can figure out. kind of irritating really. i love the boat but i just want the thing to run right and i dont know much about them and know nothin about doing major work on them


----------



## susqyg3 (May 13, 2012)

The thing with jets, since you dont have a prop sticking in the water, is the the rpms will be consistent regardless of your load.. the pump still sucks the same amount of water up in regardless of speed.. That's why you can get high rpms right away on a hole shot


----------



## lukeD (May 13, 2012)

so the RPMs will stay the same no matter the load?
jsut sounds odd to me but im also comming from big proped boats 
when i picked the boat up the tech said he got the motor running to 4800 RPMs but the best i saw yesterday was about 4400 or so and that was full throttle. im gonna try it out again sometime this week after work with just myself and see what it does.
ill probably have to live with it for a while since i dont have the extra cash right now to take it somewhere else and i think im about done messin around with Eberlin boats to get it fixed


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (May 14, 2012)

The previous owner might have put a larger impeller in it. You can gain a few rpms by triming the motor out put it should probably be turning in the mid to low 5000 at least. Lugging a motor below the recomeneded rpm can kill them.


----------



## lukeD (May 14, 2012)

how can i tell if its a larger Impeller?
i talked to a few people dealer/tech wise and they all said the same thing that the RPMs are low. im gonna try and take it out this week after work with just me in the boat and see what it does.
if its still not getting what i think it should ill take it up to Trout and Sons and let Chris and Jeff look at it and see what they think the deal is. i talked to Chris today and he said it was low as well. so hopfully i can get something figured out with it.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (May 14, 2012)

Normally the size of the impeller is stamped on the end where the impeller nut seats. As trouts they'll probably have some to compare just to make sure.


----------



## susqyg3 (May 15, 2012)

Yup.. The way the motor sucks water up, that impeller will spin the same rpm regardless of load.. The jet creates a certain amount of thrust, and that's what moves you, since the impeller has no binding action in the water that creates thrust itself


----------

